# Post Your Favorite Flame Maple Finish!



## TylerRay (Jan 24, 2014)

Like the title says. I'm trying to brainstorm some cool color ideas for my next couple of builds and I need some help. I guess you can post some quilt too. I'm mostly interested in the color. Here's a few that I'm liking. I've been on a bit of a amber/honey burst sorta kick, but I'm open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## TylerRay (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## sehnomatic (Jan 24, 2014)

CLEAR


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not a fan of graphics, but this Daemoness just works.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 24, 2014)

If it's high enough quality then it's gotta be natural.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 24, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> If it's high enough quality then it's gotta be natural.



I'm not too keen on natural maple finishes, but I will make an exception for that Ormsby!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 24, 2014)

Natural and orange are definitely up there for me. Work on both quilted/flamed.


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 24, 2014)

Eliguy666 said:


> I'm not a fan of graphics, but this Daemoness just works.



That guitar is very, very cool. Usually skulls are cheesy but I love that guitar. I want to have its children.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 24, 2014)

Natural and lava-like deep orange for me as well.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 25, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> Natural and orange are definitely up there for me. Work on both quilted/flamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 25, 2014)

My 2 best flames...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 25, 2014)

Orange on quilty goodness.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 25, 2014)

No contest, for me at least:


----------



## pondman (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## TylerRay (Jan 25, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> No contest, for me at least:



Anyone know how the hell you get a white flame like that? I really dig it. Must be tinted lacquer eh?


----------



## Allealex (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 25, 2014)

This is my kind of thread...


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 25, 2014)

Personally, my favorites...









That white flame too. yum.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Prophetable (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Khoi (Jan 26, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


>



while gorgeous, that's a quilt and not a flame 

but it just goes to show... quilt > flame


----------



## Kammo1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Khoi your guitar in your avatar looks awesomme  how about a pic of this to add to the collection


----------



## Kammo1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> No contest, for me at least:


 Bro where did you find this pic ?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 26, 2014)

Warmoth's Caribbean Burst:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 26, 2014)

Khoi said:


> while gorgeous, that's a quilt and not a flame
> 
> but it just goes to show... quilt > flame


OP did mention that quilt is fine, too, but yeah I think most agree that quilts are nicer, hence why they cost much more. 



Kammo1 said:


> Bro where did you find this pic ?


Almost positive that is one of Devin Townsend's Framus customs. If there is a way to get that without tinted lacquer I would very much like to know how.

I might as well post the same pictures I do in all of these kinds of threads while I'm at it.

PRS Charcoal Cherry Burst:






Saw one of these Epiphones at my local Long & McQuade and almost had to buy it based on the finish alone. This picture doesn't do it justice and if it were on a much more figured top/veneer it would look incredible:






Also pretty much any PRS private stock finish.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jan 26, 2014)

Khoi said:


> while gorgeous, that's a quilt and not a flame
> 
> but it just goes to show... quilt > flame



you are right, the OP mentioned that quilt is ok also though
and yeah it's definitively more attractive than flame


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 26, 2014)

FIXXXER said:


> you are right, the OP mentioned that quilt is ok also though
> and yeah it's definitively more attractive than flame



It all depends on the quilt, and it all depends on the flame. I've seen some quilts I'd sacrifice first born children for, some not so much, the Sam goes for flame. And that PRS cherry burst is one hell of a finish!


----------



## Khoi (Jan 26, 2014)

in that case, here are my two quilts:

everyone's probably tired of seeing this one, but since someone asked to post it here 







and this one is coming soon


----------



## axemanrio (Jan 26, 2014)

The flame on my old JCRG:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 26, 2014)

Wooo yay me! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/258121-ngd-sweet-pawnshop-find.html


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got loads of pics saved on my hard disc of beautiful maple tops but this Thorn is one of my favorites.
I think it's the combination of some great wood and the unusual coloured finish that does it for me...........and the roasted birdseye maple neck is rather nice too!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Kammo1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Khoi said:


> in that case, here are my two quilts:
> 
> everyone's probably tired of seeing this one, but since someone asked to post it here
> 
> ...


 Bro I dont think anyone gets tired of seeing that beauty Aaron got this one absolutely bang on> I would go as far as saying that is one of "THE" nicest colour and tone I have ever seen on a guitar top, it just hits the spot


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 27, 2014)

I like that flamed maple that comes with a bit of spalting


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 28, 2014)

*A few more maple beauties from my pic stash!*


----------



## HighPotency (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure is a lot of quilted maple in this flame maple thread... lol

Not that I'm complaining- I love both!


----------



## Prophetable (Jan 28, 2014)

Quilt just seems to get more attention on the finishing stage. Probably because of the associated cost.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2014)

Everything looks better in Reindeer Blue.


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 30, 2014)

Not flame...but here is a little fire/lava goodness 





Shad


----------



## Dana (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...ent.php?attachmentid=37863&stc=1&d=1391128891


----------



## Underworld (Jan 30, 2014)

Trampas green. Love her


----------



## xDrAcHeNx (Jan 30, 2014)

not my guitars but they have 2 of my favourite finishes:


----------



## marshallH (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure if the first is a quilt or flame, but it's still cool!


----------



## Prophetable (Feb 1, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> No contest, for me at least:



I, honestly, keep coming back to look at this one. I need to look into how to replicate that finish.


----------



## Mr Richard (Feb 1, 2014)

That would be DevinTownsend's custom Framus:


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 1, 2014)

As far as I know, the trans white is just like any other flame finish with the exception of using white lacquer instead of dye. You just have to spray it very thinly. Framus definitely pulls it off with more flame showing than anyone else that I know of.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 1, 2014)

This Mayones trans white over quilted maple is very nice. I think there was another colour stain used underneath to bring out the figuring in the wood.





You see some very nice whitish/grey finishes with flame maple;










I think i've read about luthier's using wood bleach to give an enhanced/exaggerated visual effect to stained flame maple finishes too but i don't know the specifics of it.


----------

